# Can my computer run starcraft 2?



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

windows xp home edition
1024MB or RAM
ati mobility x300
inspiron 6000
direct x 10
processor 1.86 ghz
Are those good enough?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

PC Minimum System Requirements*:

•Windows® XP/Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 (Updated with the latest Service Packs) with DirectX® 9.0c
•2.6 GHz Pentium® IV or equivalent AMD Athlon® processor
•128 MB PCIe NVIDIA® GeForce® 6600 GT or ATI Radeon® 9800 PRO video card or better
•12 GB available HD space
•1 GB RAM (1.5 GB required for Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 users)
•DVD-ROM drive
•Broadband Internet connection
•1024X720 minimum display resolution
PC Recommended Specifications:

•Windows Vista®/Windows® 7
•Dual Core 2.4Ghz Processor
•2 GB RAM
•512 MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8800 GTX or ATI Radeon® HD 3870 or better
*Note: Due to potential programming changes, the Minimum System Requirements for this game may change over time.


so the answer in short no

but if you want to be 100% sure you can run the test @ http://cyri.systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/

select starcraft II from the dropdown menu and test it


----------



## Fatal_Crysis (Jul 28, 2009)

bwolfje said:


> PC Minimum System Requirements*:
> 
> •Windows® XP/Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 (Updated with the latest Service Packs) with DirectX® 9.0c
> •2.6 GHz Pentium® IV or equivalent AMD Athlon® processor
> ...




Would the gameplay of starcraft be really choppy?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

im almost sure it will just test on that website then you will get results but i think it will be choppy as hell


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the ATI Radeon X300 is lower than the Geforce 6600 GT
even the 6600 GT won't play the game good, it'll play it like a slideshow
StarCraft 2 has a very low specs compared to today games
so I think it's time for you to upgrade if you still want to enjoy playing games


----------



## LonEone (Jul 31, 2010)

RockmasteR said:


> the ATI Radeon X300 is lower than the Geforce 6600 GT
> even the 6600 GT won't play the game good, it'll play it like a slideshow
> StarCraft 2 has a very low specs compared to today games
> so I think it's time for you to upgrade if you still want to enjoy playing games


FALSE!

I've got a 256MB 6200 and it plays with relative ease. Sure, my settings are at the minimum (except for texture quality), and it takes a while to load, and sometimes stops randomly for 5 seconds or so, but all in all, it runs smoothly.
So I'm thinking the system requirement is merely "suggested", at least for graphics cards.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

LonEone said:


> FALSE!
> 
> I've got a 256MB 6200 and it plays with relative ease. Sure, my settings are at the minimum (except for texture quality), and it takes a while to load, and sometimes stops randomly for 5 seconds or so, but all in all, it runs smoothly.
> So I'm thinking the system requirement is merely "suggested", at least for graphics cards.


i wouldnt say that was false. thats hardly smooth gaming at its best..


----------



## lightmight (Aug 1, 2010)

hi these are my system specs will my pc run starcraft 2?
windows 7
2GB RAM
2.1 GHz processor
Mobile intel GMA 4500M
if not what would I have to change to make it work and is it possible to do that?


----------



## xatharas (Aug 1, 2010)

same question,

Windows xp professional 2002
intel(R) Core(TM) 2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz 1.86GHz
2 ,00 GB Ram
NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lightmight said:


> hi these are my system specs will my pc run starcraft 2?
> windows 7
> 2GB RAM
> 2.1 GHz processor
> ...


the integrated graphics may not cut it.

xatharas
yours probably will dont expect max settings.


----------



## lightmight (Aug 1, 2010)

Will my be able to run on lowest graphics settings? because that doesnt bother me


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lightmight said:


> Will my be able to run on lowest graphics settings? because that doesnt bother me


its remotely possible.you asked what you could change as well.a dedicated video card would definetly make your system a better gamer.


----------



## xatharas (Aug 1, 2010)

thx for the input! just bought the game and yes I can run it (everything on low but that doesn't matter!) ray:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

xatharas said:


> thx for the input! just bought the game and yes I can run it (everything on low but that doesn't matter!) ray:



cool i hope you enjoy it:4-cheers:


----------



## lightmight (Aug 1, 2010)

xatharas does it lag or judder?


----------



## xatharas (Aug 1, 2010)

no it doesn't it runs like a charm! :grin:
and I do enjoy it fantastic game! :laugh:


----------



## washy (Jul 26, 2012)

Processor: AMD V120 Processor 2.20 GHz
Installed memory (Ram): 2. GB (1.74 GB usable)
System type: 64-operating system

Can I run Starcraft 2?


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

washy said:


> Processor: AMD V120 Processor 2.20 GHz
> Installed memory (Ram): 2. GB (1.74 GB usable)
> System type: 64-operating system
> 
> Can I run Starcraft 2?


Hi and welcome to TSF.

I would suggest trying this tool: Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements as that would give you a better answer.


----------



## washy (Jul 26, 2012)

Thrall said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF.
> 
> I would suggest trying this tool: Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements as that would give you a better answer.


thanks


----------

